# Wii Fit?



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Anyone else bought one of these?
I picked mine up this morning from the local Game Station.
I'd pre-ordered it on the Wednesday, as Game had sold out of their allocation.

It looks like a nice bit of kit, solid enough too.
I was also surprised to find it comes supplied with batteries.

I won't get a chance to use it until tomorrow, but I'm looking forward to it. 










Rogue


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I suggested the Mrs get's one, didn't go down to well :roll:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Getting mine tomorrow, glad to hear that your opinion of it is a good one


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

alternatively you could stand on a dinner tray in your front room and slowly lean from side to side...... awsome!!!!!! 8)

I do own a wii as they are great fun mind, just can't really see them as a fitness aid......


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Was thinking about getting one soon - would be interested to here opinions once you've had a go on it.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Lock_Stock said:


> alternatively you could stand on a dinner tray in your front room and slowly lean from side to side...... awsome!!!!!! 8)
> 
> I do own a wii as they are great fun mind, just can't really see them as a fitness aid......


Neither can i!


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Been trying to get a Wii but with Super Mario Kart.

The rocking horse poo I got for last Christmas was easier to find!!

Tactical under supply me thinks! :evil:


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

SVStu said:


> Been trying to get a Wii but with Super Mario Kart.
> 
> The rocking horse poo I got for last Christmas was easier to find!!
> 
> Tactical under supply me thinks! :evil:


Not tactical undersupply, just potecting their margins. You just won't get that package for a while. Mario kart as a game will be easy to shift by itself. Give it a couple of weeks after initial sales and you will see it packaged.... not right now though, or if they do only a few retail outlets will take the finacial hit to make the sale.....


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

jonah said:


> I suggested the Mrs get's one, didn't go down to well :roll:


I did the same on Saturday I did'nt wake up untill Monday morning :wink: :lol:


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

You can loose up to 270 pounds even before you take it out the box!


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Mariokart is good fun.

They werent selling them as a deal but both mariokart and the wii were in stock on the shelves last weekend in Woking.

Best deal I got on mariokart was Â£34.99 boxed with a genuine wii wheel and a free no name brand second wheel.


----------



## scottk (Nov 7, 2004)

Mario is brilliant, i got it last weekend from argos next to mercedes benz world in weybridge.

havent put it down since


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

[smiley=end.gif]


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Bit of a pointless photo, Rogue.

We do believe you :wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2008)

Widget said:


> Bit of a pointless photo, Rogue.
> 
> We do believe you :wink:


Me too. [smiley=stupid.gif] 
Still the shitest idea to ever come out of shitdom though.


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

jonah said:


> I suggested the Mrs get's one, didn't go down to well :roll:


Very very brave man :lol:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

The Advert

and

The reality

:roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> The Advert
> 
> and
> 
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Widget said:


> Bit of a pointless photo, Rogue.
> 
> We do believe you :wink:


There will always be those that don't 

Rogue


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Picked one up this morning at Zavvi, they only had 2 left. Sainsburys and Game sold out.

So far good fun with the kids. Not exactly going to get us any fitter but it's a game. We'll continue fitness by going OUTSIDE for a walk.

Pros - Fun

Cons - Should be called 'Wii Fun stand on thingy'


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2008)

John C said:


> Picked one up this morning at Zavvi, they only had 2 left. Sainsburys and Game sold out.
> 
> So far good fun with the kids. Not exactly going to get us any fitter but it's a game. We'll continue fitness by going OUTSIDE for a walk.
> 
> ...


What John said.

You can use it as a levelling device for a table or a bed after a week or so.

Cant beat fresh air and real activities.
Poor substitute for proper parenting in some cases.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

I finally got a chance to try out my Wii Fit last night, and found it thoroughly enjoyable.
I'm not that keen on the Yoga aspects of it, but the balance games are fun, I worked up a sweat with the jogging, and the Ski Slalom and Ski Jump are brilliant games that you could play over and over again.

There are more mini games to unlock, these being unlocked by adding the number of minutes you've spent training into your "Piggy Bank".

The balance board was also very accurate with it's weight measurement (I'm 14 stone 5lbs, and it got my weight spot-on).
The sensitivity of the board is excellent, and although it takes a bit of getting used to, I can see it having excellent replay value.
Even the Missus enjoyed it! 

Rogue


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

DUO3 NAN said:


> John C said:
> 
> 
> > Picked one up this morning at Zavvi, they only had 2 left. Sainsburys and Game sold out.
> ...


too right Grant, so many "get fit gimmicks" out now for the over weight and lazy, get off your F'ing arses and eat better and exercise the good ol fashoined way, which im afraid means hard work and yes, sweating !!!!

this country will be like USA soon !!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

luciferlee said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > John C said:
> ...


"Soon" has already happened.
:lol:


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

DUO3 NAN said:


> luciferlee said:
> 
> 
> > DUO3 NAN said:
> ...


your right there Grant, i was a tad wrong with my wording there, yes we are, so many fattys and lazys, get it down the gym everyday, all they want is to do nothing but gain that perfect figure, gets on my titties :evil:

and alll these poxy gimmicks for "getting fit", now that IS americanised


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

luciferlee said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > luciferlee said:
> ...


"FIt" for a "Purpose". :wink:


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

DUO3 NAN said:


> luciferlee said:
> 
> 
> > DUO3 NAN said:
> ...


 :wink: :lol:


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Can't you two just get a room? :roll: 

Some of us don't have time to visit the gym every day, or live in the countryside where there ARE no gyms.

The Wii Fit is actually fun to use, and in conjunction with my treadmill and walking the dog is fine for what I need.

Rogue


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

Rogue said:


> Can't you two just get a room? :roll:
> 
> Some of us don't have time to visit the gym every day, or live in the countryside where there ARE no gyms.
> 
> ...


 :-*

Lets see if your still using it in a month. :wink:


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

Rogue said:


> Can't you two just get a room? :roll:
> 
> Some of us don't have time to visit the gym every day, or live in the countryside where there ARE no gyms.
> 
> ...


with all due respect mate, theres NO excuse for hard excercise, and you dont need a gym to do that, so living in the country or even outa mongolia, you can adapt things etc to gain a good workout...

as for me and Grant gettin a room, between you and me Grant is playing hard to get :wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

luciferlee said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> > Can't you two just get a room? :roll:
> ...


Im more of a "HArd to want" kinda girl.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

@DU03NAN

People said that to me back in July when I bought the Wii 

@LuciferLee

I agree, hence why I use the Wii, a treadmill and walking the dog.
I don't need to bulk up, I just need to lose a beer belly and improve my overall fitness.

Rogue


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

Rogue said:


> @DU03NAN
> 
> People said that to me back in July when I bought the Wii
> 
> ...


The way i see it rogue, is you making the effort, and thats a good thing.
Thing is Lee and myself overtrain if anything, but i do it to get rid of aggression nowadays......... and my age.


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

Rogue said:


> @DU03NAN
> 
> People said that to me back in July when I bought the Wii
> 
> ...


you wont loose a "belly" by walking or the Wii thing mate, and unless yr pushing yrself well on the treadmill then that wontlose yr belly either

working hard is not all about bulking up, you still need to work hard to lose those extra pounds


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

@DU03NAN

Aye, it's getting me out of my old "couch potato" habits, which can only be a good thing.  
I'm in relatively good health, although my cholestorol was slightly high when I got it tested last month, so healthy eating plus laying off the booze and exercising more should hopefully resolve that.

@LuciferLee

As I build up my use of the treadmill, I'll be toning my body as well as burning off calories. Combined with the healthy eating and no/little consumption of booze, it'll get rid of the belly.
It works for me, I've done it before.
We've had a lot of heartache in the family recently, which has led to heavy drinking and junkfood eating.
I just need to get out of that rut now, because I feel it's time to. 

Rogue


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

luciferlee said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> > @DU03NAN
> ...


That's rubbish - I can easily sit on my fat ass an lose 8.5 lbs in a week (without starving myself). However my fitness would not improve therefore walking, cycling, swimming etc will augment the weightloss. Am sure the Wii Fit debate will rage on but is it such a bad thing if it introduces people to mild exercise which could lead to taking a more active approach to life?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

@rogue.... I'll see ya in the pub


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

saint said:


> @rogue.... I'll see ya in the pub


 :lol:


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

saint said:


> @rogue.... I'll see ya in the pub


Mine's is a Diet Pepsi :lol: :wink:

Rogue


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

it is a good thing that the Wii might get people who do bugger all of thier arses, but thats just the point, people shud get of thier arse anyway wihtout the use of cheap gimmicks

I suppose its like anyone and anyones views on certain topics, i have been in the "industry" since i was 11, now im 34, so the "fitness" topic is quite personal to me, especially as i see it day in day out, lazy people, fat people who watn the "easy" way out

anyway, i love my beers too so roll on weekend


----------

